# JUN-R1 R35 GTR with 21" COR Encore Forged wheels



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i know some dont follow the project threads so i thought i will share some pics..

i think the car looks great with the new combo (although i always will like OEM wheels).. these just take the car to another level in the looks department..

Hope you like them and if you need any COR wheels we are an agent for them.


----------



## petersafc (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking good. How is she running with the new engine?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

petersafc said:


> Looking good. How is she running with the new engine?


all seems fine on the new block..

the test will be the reliability (put lets keep that for my project thread lol).


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Looks fantastic, how much a drop is that sitting on over standard and which carbon rear spoiler is that with the oe stands, please? Thanks SC.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

scoobyc said:


> Looks fantastic, how much a drop is that sitting on over standard and which carbon rear spoiler is that with the oe stands, please? Thanks SC.


25mm i think HR Springs, the spoiler is a design based on Mines Carbon upsweep spoiler..

looks really good from side and rear as the blade goes up as opposed to flat.


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Looking awesome Jurgen


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Jurgen, price and availability of spoiler? (I couldn't get away with having 3 sets of wheels for the GT-R...)


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks good, although the polished lip on the wheels is not to my tastes. Maybe if the whole wheel was darker it would look better, I reckon it looked spot on with the OEM wheels.
Rest of the car..............:smokin:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

am always tinkering and it has crossed my mind to paint centres same custom colour i did my OEM wheels..

time will tell lol


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks very smart. 

How are the prices for the 21" tyres?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

CT17 said:


> Looks very smart.
> 
> How are the prices for the 21" tyres?


had a nightmare finding a matching set they cost £1850 for a full set


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i do have a almsot new set of bridgstones potenzas here for the OEM will be up for sale shortly.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jm-Imports said:


> had a nightmare finding a matching set they cost £1850 for a full set


Cheaper than OEM then. :chuckle:

Can I ask what size and make/type of tyres you have on there?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

CT17 said:


> Cheaper than OEM then. :chuckle:
> 
> Can I ask what size and make/type of tyres you have on there?


really ? i was getting my OEM for £1500

michelin pilot sport 2s 265 fronts and 305 rears


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jm-Imports said:


> really ? i was getting my OEM for £1500
> 
> michelin pilot sport 2s 265 fronts and 305 rears


I meant current OEM, Dunlops seem to start at just under £2k.

Does look the business though.
I love the modded but understated look and your car really pulls it off well.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

That looks very nice indeed !


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Looking Good J


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

Very very nice!


----------



## toffs gtr (Apr 16, 2012)

great looking white gtr the wheels really set it off:thumbsup:


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

Well done Jurgen mate. That looks the bollocks. Loving the wheels and the stance of the car. Top job:bowdown1:


----------



## u116371 (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks awesome mate. Really sets the car off without looking OTT.


----------



## martini (Jul 24, 2010)

Fantastic looking R35, Jurgen.

It's a monster in the flesh, too.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

looks really good


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks amazing as I've said before.

It will be interesting to see how the 21" wheels will affect ride, traction and handling.

Any difference under full throttle conditions so far?

Obviously you'll swap back to OEM for timed launches etc? R888s on OEM wheels give the best traction other than drag radials IMO.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

these wheels are for show and low boost ;-) but will report to see how they cope..

handling wise they feel ok so far but nothing extreme tested..

the R888 and oem for track


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Well done J!!!!!! I loving the rims and body styling!! you say your an agent for COR any chance of a price on the wheel and tyre package?


----------



## Millwallmart (Jan 17, 2012)

The nutz.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Wow, astonishing, your right, moves the car onto a new level. Looks gorgeous, great blend of styling.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Great looking car.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

john beesla said:


> Well done J!!!!!! I loving the rims and body styling!! you say your an agent for COR any chance of a price on the wheel and tyre package?


sorry mate just seen this..

we had a good offer on a few months ago but your looking at a good £5500 with tyres and new TPMS sensors etc.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Jm-Imports said:


> i do have a almsot new set of bridgstones potenzas here for the OEM will be up for sale shortly.


Hi Jurgen. Any sign of these tyres for sale? Any more news on the endless bonnet loop connectors or what ever they're called please?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Satan said:


> Hi Jurgen. Any sign of these tyres for sale? Any more news on the endless bonnet loop connectors or what ever they're called please?


Tyres will be listed in a week or two ;-)

for the endless i just want to finish of the last group buy (only few guys left to sort)

would be wrong to start new group buy with out last one fully dispatched ;-)


----------

